

Pixel art for your Github contribution calendar - slaundy
https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti#readme

======
kivikakk
At this point I'll point out my recreation of the GitHub t-shirt:
<https://github.com/contrigraph>

And the write-up: <http://kivikakk.ee/2013/05/07/contrigraph.html>

------
ozh
Started a couple months ago: <https://github.com/contributions>

------
jasallen
Genius. Stupid. And Genius.

------
ivarv
Nice. a video game pixel art take on github profile art. I first saw a proof
of concept on Will Leinweber's profile ( <https://github.com/will/> ) The
downside is the top place in your 'Contributions' feed gets heavily polluted..

------
hkmurakami
Is the left mushroom a 1-up mushroom while the right one a power-up mushroom?
I _must_ know! :P

------
karbin
This is fantastic, sorry. For newb question but how do you do inject into guy
history like this?

~~~
tjbiddle
Haven't done so myself - But you can edit a git commit's information (Such as
author and date):

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/454734/how-can-one-
change...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/454734/how-can-one-change-the-
timestamp-of-an-old-commit-in-git)

Edit: Haven't looked at the repo - But I'm assuming this is what's being done.

------
potomak
Ok, it has nothing to do with git but this is my personal contribution to
pixel art movement: <http://drawbang.com>

------
thomasfoster96
Brilliant.

Doubly useful seeing as I hardly ever contribute to everything.

------
peterkelly
Purely awesome.

I found that doing this manually was a pain; I knew someone would eventually
write a script for it.

------
kilovoltaire
tl;dr it makes your contributions calendar look like this:

<https://github.com/gelstudios>

great little hack imho

------
arcatek
Doesn't your other contributions mess with the pattern ?

~~~
mAritz
I'd expect the script to account for other past contributions. Shouldn't be
too hard?!

edit: Well, except of course that it'd be impossible to change past pixels to
have less colour. So you're right.

------
StefanKarpinski
very cute :-)

